# Giant XTC 29er



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ni sabia que habia en este foro un espacio para Mexico, despues de 5 años posteando, apenas me doy cuenta

Mi nuevo juguete una 29er .. pa seguir con el boom

Una Giant XTC, no es la de serie la arma desde las llantas, hasta el asiento ... jeje

1x10 SRAM X0, FOX Fork RLC, ZTR Crest Notubes, frenos Hayes, Crank Race Face Turbine con MRP .. etc

22.25 lbs o sea 10 kgs


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Falto la foto con el peso


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow! se ve que estas listo para dar batalla en las carreras!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

si, aun decidiendo si se queda asi como 1x10 ... o nos dejamos de cosas y le ponemos 2 estrellas enfrente .. aunque me esta gustando asi


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Bonita Giant, felicidades! Yo tengo un manubrio igual FSA-SLK pero el que tiene un poco de aumento (rise). Me gustaría que fuera ligeramente mas largo, pero me he acomodado bien con el.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Puff... esta hermosa y ligerita. Excelente!!

Quieres ponerle dos platos para bajar las relaciones o quieres tener relaciones mas altas?

Luego pones unas fotos de los Turbine. Me estan gustando como para reemplazar a mis anejos Deus.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

pues ese es Flat de 620mm .. y de echo lo escogi por largo ... necesitaba flat por la altura natural que tienen las 29 .. de echo quisiera que estubiera un poquito mas abajo .. pero ya no tengo otra opcion mas que ponerle un stem de unos 17 grados (invertido) .. la posicion esta muuuy comoda .. de echo comoda de mas (para XC) ... pero igual ya me acostumbre y hasta me gusta mas

Es dificil encontrar cuernos rectos y largos (ah y ligeros), lo que en mi opinion es una necesidad en 29ers ... pero cada ves hay mas companias que estan sacando 

ahorita esta la Easton EC70 wide de 660, y answer protaper tiene uno de 660, hay un salsa carbon y un Niner .. pero en si .. no hay muchos cuernos rectos y largos (y ligeros) .. la mayoria son de 580 a 600 mm


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

gracias .. si los 2 platos es para tener mas opciones (en ambos lados) ... ahorita traigo 32T enfrente y 11-36 atras ... probablemente convierto ese crank (que es un triple) en 26T-38T ... pero estoy enamorado de SRAM X0 (escogeria el 26-39) .. y ya saben que cuando uno se enamora ... es dificil para el bolsillo .. jajaja

Y fijate .. yo tenia un Deus (un silver de esos bien shinys) y de ahi me di cuenta que el crank RaceFace es una de las mejores opciones del mercado ... aguanta todo, y es muy ligero


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Felicidades, buena bicicletona. Ahora a rodarla... :thumbsup:


----------



## mike29erss (Jun 7, 2011)

no ma se ve que tenemos el mismo gusto pero en diferentes colores, casi todo igual menos el crankl, yo me fui cn el shimano xtr m980 2x10, y los crest son ******,haha esta padre tu manubrio igual. que frenos le pusiste, son los gram o ryde o trail o que?


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

El Crank 980 2x10 ?? no pues si ... tambien seria mi gusto, pero el presupuesto que tenia era de 2800 dlls y no mas (por cierto me pase por algunos cuantos Washingtons) ... una foto, pa que se vea

Mis frenos son los Hayes grams. A mi me gusta mucho el freno Hayes, me es muy comodo a mi mano y es poderoso y honesto .. a lo que me refiero es que, creo que es el que tiene menos modulacion, entonces la modulacion se la das con tu mano (jajaja) .. si quieres frenar fuerte le aplastas, sino, le aplastas poquito. El freno Shimano es muy parecido y la palanca nueva de XTR me quedo como anillo al dedo, si cambiaria me ira por shimano.

El Avid nunca me a ajustado a la mano, la patita queda muy afura, no es mi gusto, se que son buenos, pero por ergonomia no me gustan. Y yo se que hay miles de fans de Magura, pero quiza yo he tenido mala experiencia, son esponjosos y unos Martha que tube, la palanca no regresaba lo suficientemente rapido, no me gustaron. A los que le traia ganas eran a unos Formula R1, pero no los pude encontrar al precio que yo queria pagar .. jajaja

El crank Race Face es muy bueno, para mi es el 3ero que tengo despues de un Evolve y un Deus, el shifting de sus rampas es comparable (bueno, bueno, casi) con el de Shimano y su calidad y resistencia es de lo mejor. Tube la suerte de comprarlo despues de que la compania se declaro en bancarota y antes de que la compraran, los empleados abrieron una tienda virtual de esas de ebay y vendieron cosas muy baratas

y los Crest blancos tienen su historia ... ordene los ****** .. y despues me hablaron, que los ****** estaban cortos en distribucion, que me ofrecian los blancos por el mismo precio (creo que valen como 10dlls mas .. jajaja) y pues decidi quedarme con ellos, y pues, ordene stem y el chain guard blanco, para que le hicieran juego

En cuanto al grupo X0 (o medio grupo). pues es la decision mas facil, no queria pagar por XX ni XTR. Tengo tiempo usando X0 y le tengo mucha confianza y el grupo nuevo esta muy bonito, que ya viendo el grupo nuevo 2012 de XT, no puedo negar que me llena el ojo.

Nada como armar tu propia Bicicleta desde cero. 

Ahorita ando de shopping por una bicicleta mas larga y mas capaz, porque tenia una full de 4" que usaba para XC, carreras y rutas medio tecnicas, y aunque esta bicicleta es bastante capaz, de repente mi espalda (y trasero) si extrana la suspension de atras. Y tengo una Iron Horse 6.6, pero esta armada algo DownHillera y se me hace muy pesada para andar pedaleando mas de 1hr. Y como que me quedo un hoyo en mis bicicletas. Quiero algo en medio de estas 2. Pero vamos a ver si la esposa aprueba el presupuesto 2012 ... jajaja .. quiza me tenga que deshacer de la I.H.

Saludos


----------



## mike29erss (Jun 7, 2011)

no ps sta bien, yo queria los grams pero no los pude conseguir, el equipo de xo es yo creo casi igual que xx solo que un pokito mas baratos, todavia estoy en el processo de armarla aver como me queda, pienso empezar con singlespeed y ya luego le pongo los cambios, eso esta bueno lo del raceface, tenia una kona stinky y el raceface que tenia me duro un buen, despues me cambie a xc y ahorita la estoy extranando.ya no puedo esperar para montar la xtc. aunque no es full sus ya me he acostumbrado a la rigida trasera, en donde practicas tu xc? ya eres experto o como le dicen en mexico,  elite?


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

No, no soy elite .. soy de Ensenada BC y corro en avnzados 30 .. mis mejores de competencia ya pasaron jajja ... y fueron en BMX ... pero ahora disfurto mucho el ambiente de las carreras y el MTB en general, de paseo, de decenso y de endurance ... que te digo .. primero padre, esposo, empresario y luego ciclista ... asi como todos .. o no???


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bien dicho.....*



rickyx5 said:


> No, no soy elite .. soy de Ensenada BC y corro en avnzados 30 .. mis mejores de competencia ya pasaron jajja ... y fueron en BMX ... pero ahora disfurto mucho el ambiente de las carreras y el MTB en general, de paseo, de decenso y de endurance ... *que te digo .. primero padre, esposo, empresario y luego ciclista ... asi como todos ..* o no???


rickyx5 , así se habla , con esa frase te volaste la barda , es de lo mejor que he leído en el foro .

saludos

the last biker


----------



## mike29erss (Jun 7, 2011)

asi es, en mi caso primero esta la competencia, o tansiquiera trato de salir y hecharme unos arrancones haha acavo de correr mi primera temporada de principiante 20+ y pienso entrenar todo este otoño e invierno para la siguiente temporada seguir contra los sport. hey he estado leyendo tus previos comentarios sobre las (magic gears de ss) para tu xtc, parese que tenemos la misma estatura igual haha llegaste a ponerle solo una algun tiempo o que onda, he estado buscandolas pero no se que onda, el xtr de la mia tiene 30 y 45t y tengo frewheels de 17,20 y 18 que me recomendarias hacer?


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

O si, en el foro de 29ers creo ... Lo que pasa es que yo tengo una Single Speed, que arme con partes que me fueron sobrando y una bicicleta vieja de los finales de los 90's .. una Gary Fisher para ser exacto .. el caso es que la reconstrui, pintura, asiento, poste y cuernos modernos, frenos de cantilivir se los deje y la converti en SS pero con un chain tensioner .. o como se dice?? un tensionador de cadena?? .. bueno el caso es que me gusto la experiencia y me dio el gusanito por convertir esta XTC en SS, pero ya no puedo, porque vendi una bicicleta full suspension de XC que tenia, asi que ahorita es mi bicicleta de carrilla .. La SS ahi la tengo y de repente la meto a las pistas (no en carreras) solo para entrenamiento, pero es completamente rigida y una bicicleta de asi, te deja cansadisimo, no solo de las piernas, de todo el cuerpo.

en esa bicicleta la tengo 34 enfrente y 19 atras y me funciona exelente.

en ese foro andube preguntando por el magic gear, porque vi una foto de una XTC sin chain tensioner. pero la verdad el problema con los magic gears, es que cuando la cadena empieza a aflojar, la tienes que cambiar inmediatamente, y la verdad por la experiencia que tengo con los chain tensioners, me han funcionado muy bien, claro, esta el factor de que se ven mas limpias y bonitas, sin el aditamento del chain tensioner. La verdad la unica opcion que tienes es probarle, consiguete las estrellas 32, 34 de enfrente .. y de atras ya tienes 17,18 y 20 .. consiguete 19 y 21 ... una cadena y un magic link (que es un medio eslabon, no se si los conozcas) y a experimentar .. y si encuentras el magic gear .. me dices cual es .. jajaja ... digo, por favor

y suerte con tu entrenamiento, la dedicacion es lo importante ... yo el año pasado andube en el podio del serial estatal .. y pues se siente bonito andar reviviendo glorias pasadas .. jajaja .. este año no me fue tan bien, por motivos de paternidad (bebe nueva) .. pero si le dedicas tiempo al entranamiento, ahi vas a ir viendo resultados


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

gracias men .. a veces a uno le sale lo poeta .. jejeje


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Otra cosa .. no se si estas confundido .. o en verdad tienes todos esos freewheels ... en realidad los freewheels son las estrellas tipo BMX .. las que traen sus baleros.

supongo que si tienes rines normales de mountain bike, tienes cassette y entonces solo necesitas las estrellas sueltas (el cassette es el freewheel) y unos cuantos spaceadores para darle la alineacion a la estrella.

Freewheel










estrella suelta ( o le dicen Cog)


----------



## mike29erss (Jun 7, 2011)

claro que te digo, voy a tener que usar el tensioner de awevo porque ps nadamas no le encuentro otra forma rapida. tendria que comprar otra cadena (half link) y no tengo tiempo, aver como me sale, si me gusta la dejaria temporalmente, yua despues que le ponga sus cambios ahora si ya no mas ss haha si eso del rigido esta duro, mi amigo tiene su bici rigida y apenas se esta cambiando al rockshocks reba xx, que es lo que tengo yo en la mia, copeon. haha felicidades por lo de tu niña y ps a rodar se ha dicho no? cuando se pueda. gracias por todo y aver si le encuentro la velocidad magica. haha


----------

